# rant about the opposite gender



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

i am starting to get really sick of guys (mainly teenage idiots with no brains and big egos) who only care about 
a) themselves
b) blonde hair big boobed girls who have no respect for themselves (not saying that if you have blonde hair and big boobs that you aren't a good person, but you all know the type im talking about....)
c) only caring about looks not personality 

i can understand why some people stay single forever ! :evil: sorry im just ranting because im so sick of getting flamed at everytime i don't "dye my hair bleach blonde" or show of my lady assests every time i leave my house. god forbid i act smart once in a while or show that i have some potential to be more than a dimwitted attention seeking brat.
im sorry to all the decent guys out there, but im starting to think some of us girls are better off alone :shock:
& im not saying all men are like this so don't start having a go. This thread should be fun :|


----------



## Rocky (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha, I could rant about women, but I am sure APS have a text limit, which I would reach with ease.


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 8, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> i am starting to get really sick of guys (mainly teenage idiots with no brains and big egos) who only care about
> a) themselves
> b) blonde hair big boobed girls who have no respect for themselves (not saying that if you have blonde hair and big boobs that you aren't a good person, but you all know the type im talking about....)
> c) only caring about looks not personality
> ...


Seems like youre more mature than the teenage girls out there. so why dont you just ignore the teenage boys and go for older guys or something. not like a 10 year gap maybe 2 or 3 that's into your personality and not for your looks. =)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha Rocky I'm sure you could. I'm not saying we don't have our faults, but jeez I could go on and on about men sometimes -.- I'm just in a bad mood due to a crappy night at work! Everyone join in with your ranting and we can release our anger together (Y)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> Seems like youre more mature than the teenage boys out there. so why dont you just ignore them and go for older guys or something. not like a 10 year gap maybe 2 or 3 that's into your personality and not for your looks. =)


 
Well I dated a guy 3 years older than me before & it was better than any of the relationaships I've ever had with anyone my own age !


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2009)

and yet...we barely hear about the guys complaining about females and their mind games, well no where near as much as we females tend to complain about men? the fact we all "get off" on mind screwing the opposite sex? Not saying that every female does, but the majority seem to...You sometimes need to see the flip side to these things...men are wired visually, we're wired mentally...sooner we realize this and learn to work with it, the better.


----------



## wranga (Oct 8, 2009)

omg such high standard. sounds like someone needs abottle of chill pills. do your own thing that makes you happy and who really cares what someone else thinks


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

miley_take said:


> and yet...we barely hear about the guys complaining about females and their mind games, well no where near as much as we females tend to complain about men? the fact we all "get off" on mind screwing the opposite sex? Not saying that every female does, but the majority seem to...You sometimes need to see the flip side to these things...men are wired visually, we're wired mentally...sooner we realize this and learn to work with it, the better.


 i suppose, i just think it's all stupid, all of it


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 8, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Well I dated a guy 3 years older than me before & it was better than any of the relationaships I've ever had with anyone my own age !


theres your solution =P.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

wranga said:


> omg such high standard. sounds like someone needs abottle of chill pills. do your own thing that makes you happy and who really cares what someone else thinks


 i dont have high standards i would just prefer meeting a boy who cares more about having fun than impressing his friend with a "hot chick"  chill pills dont work for me im full of teen angst


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not trying to say all guys are like this or anything I have nothing against guys, I would much rather spend my time with guys than girls, I just don't understand what is so imprtant about the way a person looks... it's like most guys won't even look at you unless your drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 8, 2009)

ah well everyone has there preferences, if you are not theres move on. im sure there is atleast a few guys out there that are decent.  hot ditzy blondes might be nice to look at but hearing them speak is unbearable


----------



## ravan (Oct 8, 2009)

GET IN THE KITCHEN WOMAN!!!


no, i kid. i hate all men. they should've been culled at birth.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 8, 2009)

kudo's! the kids at my school are beepwits -.-, im 14, 15 in like 2 weeks and im dating a 19 year old (had his birthday about 2 weeks ago) and i cannot believe how many people shun me for it, my coucellor likes the idea as i've never had a father figure in my life, and nobody else to support me, so he is my support aswell as my mum, the police cant do anything about it, because all of it is consentual, mum consents, i consent and justin consents, and i dont think i could find anyone better even though im young, anyway back to ranting, hes bloody annoying


----------



## Noongato (Oct 9, 2009)

You wont find the good ones hanging out at pubs etc thats for sure... But then i dont know how i wouldve found my perfect man if i wasnt introduced through a err... i guess ill call her a friend. 
Women are shockers now too though. There are so many that claim to be a lesbian, dye their hair, starve themselves and wear nothing as if the pairing of humans is the opposite way round. 
At least with animals the males do something to get a ladies attention, or have pretty colours. Hahaha

I guess thats where the little barinas come in with theyre sissy looks and stupid turbo sounds. Its going to get hard to have a perve on the right sex in the future when so many blokes shave their legs and wear pink now...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 9, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> kudo's! the kids at my school are beepwits -.-, im 14, 15 in like 2 weeks and im dating a 19 year old (had his birthday about 2 weeks ago) and i cannot believe how many people shun me for it, my coucellor likes the idea as i've never had a father figure in my life, and nobody else to support me, so he is my support aswell as my mum, the police cant do anything about it, because all of it is consentual, mum consents, i consent and justin consents, and i dont think i could find anyone better even though im young, anyway back to ranting, hes bloody annoying


 
Just so you know....technically, if you are in a sexual relationship with him he is breaking the law. I'm not saying that you are BUT you made the comment that you all consent so it's ok. This is only true provided the relationship is not of a sexual nature.



age of consent law exert said:


> If a person has sexual
> intercourse with a person below the age of consent, that person’s consent is irrelevant and​an offence of sexual assault has been committed


 
The age of consent is 16 in NSW


----------



## Lonewolf (Oct 9, 2009)

Just so you know, i'm a guy and using my partners account. 

Maybe you're going about this the wrong way. Maybe instead of looking for a guy, live your life, have some fun! 17 is a bit young to be worrying about relationships.. Be yourself and stop looking for 'the One'. Learn from your mistakes, build a bridge and get over it.

Also, guys are still very primitive animals, with most of their basic instincts hardwired which most won't grow out of til they're 30 (I admit i'm guilty of succumbing to my inner animal lol but a clip in the ear fixes it up).


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 9, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> i dont have high standards i would just prefer meeting a boy who cares more about having fun than impressing his friend with a "hot chick"  chill pills dont work for me im full of teen angst



Would you not want a guy who wants to show you off to the whole world, constantly talking about you, wanting to take you out to have fun and yet to show how lucky he is that he's with some one like you?.


----------



## Lonewolf (Oct 9, 2009)

Be careful if you make a woman cry, because God counts her tears. The woman came out of a man’s ribs. Not from his feet to be walked on, not from his head to be superior, but from his side to be equal, under the arm to be protected, and next to the heart to be loved. - Unknown Author


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Oct 9, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Its going to get hard to have a perve on the right sex in the future when so many blokes shave their legs and wear pink now...




Hahaha, so right...


Fritzi, dont stress, boys your age are just that - boys.
you arent gonna find a decent one until hes a man 

Its going to be that sort of situation where when they are boys they are going to pay attention to the big boobed blonde centerfold hotties (that most of the time wont give them the time of day anyway) ... until they realise pretty soon their botox makes their face droop, their fake boobs get lumpy and blown out, they pop out 10 kids to fathers they dont know the names of, their flat tummys get all baby stretched and gross, and they dont have the smarts to get a real job. 
Then they will come crawling back to the girls that have the brains, personalities, (which im sure you have plenty of) that actually deserve to be treated like princesses. hehe.


----------



## FAY (Oct 9, 2009)

A great guy will come along when you least expect it.
I agree with the member who said just go out and enjoy your life and not worry about relationships at your age. 
There is plenty of time for relationships down the track.....why complicate your life now!

If you haven't noticed most 'boys' are just happy to hang out with their mates at your age...so you should do the same.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> Just so you know, i'm a guy and using my partners account.
> 
> Maybe you're going about this the wrong way. Maybe instead of looking for a guy, live your life, have some fun! 17 is a bit young to be worrying about relationships.. Be yourself and stop looking for 'the One'. Learn from your mistakes, build a bridge and get over it.
> 
> Also, guys are still very primitive animals, with most of their basic instincts hardwired which most won't grow out of til they're 30 (I admit i'm guilty of succumbing to my inner animal lol but a clip in the ear fixes it up).


 
I'm not "looking for a guy" I've just noticed through my experiences that most guys I know are like this  But who can blame the, they do have a much smaller brain than us women


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

i like how this thread didn't turn into one big arguement for once -.-


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 9, 2009)

lol ... its just like a woman to post such a complaint, typical...  kidding

you're 17 fritz....only choices are to go for an older guy, who will PROBABLY respect you more and want to get to know you instead of just wanting something good to look at...or you can be a normal teenager who's "fun phase" is just begininning (i.e. almost legal to club/drink etc.) and date guys your own age who are only after one thing  there's pretty much no other way around it...unless there's some guy who's grown up with you and been to all your schools and is obsessed with you and loves you for you?!
......but that would just be weird


----------



## miss2 (Oct 9, 2009)

i have big boobs and blonde hair.... i get my manicure and pedicure done on a fortnightly basis, i spend way to much money on clothes and i LOVE going out.
i understand what your saying but not all girls who look like that are like that. people look at me and think im the biggest girlie girl in the world, BUT - I LOve fishing, i round up cattle, i love to be able to have an intelligent argument / conversation, i studied, i have a strong intrest and views in animals and would never put them aside for anyone.... maybe the sterotype isnt always right.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 9, 2009)

awwwww if only that was all you have to worry about in life ,IMMMMMATURITY ....


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 9, 2009)

miss2 i dont think she was reffering to every single blond on the planet..... well i know i a big fat blond guy with man boobs how come no one stares at him??? 

seriously though im only 14 and ive only really ever had one girlfriend, for 2 years (yea i know doesnt say much) but i had to move from europe and back to australia so we "drifted" apart it really sucked... im sure that you will find a guy who also wants long deep and meaningful relationships, but untill then stick to underage drinking


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 9, 2009)

haha, doesnt stop with the teens,......men eh, ! 




fritzi2009 said:


> i am starting to get really sick of guys (mainly teenage idiots with no brains and big egos) who only care about
> a) themselves
> b) blonde hair big boobed girls who have no respect for themselves (not saying that if you have blonde hair and big boobs that you aren't a good person, but you all know the type im talking about....)
> c) only caring about looks not personality
> ...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

Righto this is cut and pasted form another thread a made a few months ago. I recon it will give you a bit of a laugh and help you in the future with relationships with anyone!

*Communication is a Tricky Business!*

The fine art of talking, getting your message heard and understood as well as converted into some form of action by another human being is an amazinglly tricky business.

What makes it even murkier is that it often seems that men and women speak entirely different languages. The brains of boys and girls are reasonably similar but the way they use languages is poles apart!

While there are always exceptions and generalisations, it is useful to know how most men and most women use language. As we go through these differences it will become clear that the fact that most relationships work is nothing short of miraculous!

Men are chasers and women are choosers. This is reflected in the way they talk to one another. Men use talk to gain attention and status, to be the chosen one. Women use conversations to connecct and maintain relationships. They are vigilant to shifts in nuances and tones. Females are well adapted to spot mens lies, brags and exagerations.

For men, language is about status and independance. Men are highly vigilant for shifts in respect. The jostling and jockying in male conversations is designed to answer the question "Do you respect me?" Jokes stories and pranks are important to boys and men because they allow them to be centre stage and gain attention. It is extremely rare to see a woman at a BBQ call a few of the gals over and start sharing a joke ot the group.

For women, the art of conversation is about intimacy and connection. Behind much of their talking is the questions "Do you like me?" and "am i a part of your group?" To build this connection through conversation many women use discussions to emphasise similarity. For example "Oh yes i've had that problem too!"

Men and women talk abo-ut problems differently too. Women use problems to build similarity and closeness. If two women have a similar problem they are appear to be alike and must be friends. Men look at problems as things to be minimised or solved. They might share problems or frustrations but will often bond over minimalising or solving them. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Girl Chat/ Boy Chat*

Girls speak about 2-3 times more words a day than boys. By 20 months of age a girls vocabulary is 3 times greater than a boys.

In schools girls play games in which everyone gets a turn. Girls take turns 20 times more often than boys. Boys play games in which there are winners and losers.

Girls often form close knit cliques with secret rules. They are on the phone with the door shut. Gossiping becomes a favourite activity and helps them cope with stresses as they feel they are not alone.

Girls react to relationship distancing, boys react to challenges to their authority.

Men mainly use vasopressin for bonding and relationships while women use oxytocin and estrogen. Vasopressin increases attention, protectiveness and tracking in men. 

This will be one of the most useful hints you boys will ever get so listen up!!!
Oxcytocin is released in girls and women even with a 20 second hug-sealing the bond with the hugger and trust. Boys need to be touched 2-3 times as much as girls to attain the same level of oxytocin.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Advice for parents speaking to sons*

* Use unadultered prais; do not qualify (eg you did that well but you could do better). Don't add ideas or suggestions, just praise.

* Let him know you love and respect him- tell him and then tell him again. Keep telling him!

* Give options and choices wherevere possible.

* Boys are mor elikely to have problems expressing feelings and be more liable to misinterpretations. Be direct. Be firm. Be fair and if you can be funny.

* Always incoorporate wait time- so if you want something done by 5pm start suggesting it about 2 hours before and ue hit and run reminders.

* Boys are less resilient than girls and may be more romantic. Hurts run deep. Don't hover around them using alot of words but stay near by and be caring.

* Boys like to score! Competition is fun! 

* More acne is a clue that androgen levels are high. Asssosciated with less empathy and more grumpiness. Therefore this may not be a good time to talk about feelings.

* Boys are often more communicative when horizontal- bedtime can be a good time for a chat.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Advice for parents speaking to daughters*

* Drama, drama, drama! The female brain loves it! Expect it and don't think you can avoid any of it!

* Don't beleive everything they say in arguments. As they are often more verbal than boys they can often say things that are more hurtful.

* Sometimes listening and reassuring is enough.

* Let them know you love them and suggest gently how they may be even more loved by them.

* In the first two weeks of their cycle, the high octane hormone estrogen fuels obsessions, looking at themsleves in the mirror, chattiness, off the wall ideas and privacy paranoia.

* In the last two weeks of her cycle, progesterone takes over. Prgesterone is the Great Garbo of the hormons world and results in increased irritability and wanting to be alone.

* These hormones come in waves but in the progesterone phase if some stress occurs you often get meltdowns including yelling and slamming doors. Learn the patterns.

* Know her friends as well as you can. They will know her secrets and deals can always be struck if need be.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Advice for men speaking to women and girls *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Listen to understand before suggesting anythingat all. When in doubt DO NOT suggest anything at all!

* Girls think if i just get 'it' right I'll get the reaction i want. If i get 'it' right he will love me. If you can gently show them that what they can do, anxiety lessens and affection grows.

*If a partner stops responding to a woman, she thinks he is distancing or she has done something wrong and they may panic that he is leaving. If you are feeling unresponsive or needing solo time explain that you are feeling that way.

* Men don't read sadness in women well. Ask for details, who, what, where, when and how do you feel about that? Do not dismiss with a perfunctory 'it will be alright' or 'don't worry about it!' 

*Disclose. Use personal examples. If you don't have any make them up!

*Details are important- earrings are not randomly selected! Haircuts are for noticing.

* 20 second hugging increases oxytocin in women.

* Interdependance does not threaten freedom.

* In arguments don't defend yourself. Listen carefully for as long as it takes and apologise... even if you don't mean it.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

And here is the one that i think will help you the most darling!

*Advice for women speaking to men- last one lol *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Ask them for advice and suggestions. Under no circumstances feel no obligation to implement any of it!

* Try to see silence as contentment. Men are often quiestest when they are at their happiest.

* Talk about activities rather than feelings or "the relationship."

* Use data rather than personal anecdotes.

* Mention details but don't ask for them (they wont have them!)

* Know that you will never truly understand the friendly world of rivalry and contest amongst boys and men.

* Remember men and boys need 2 to 3 times as much touch as girls to acheive the same oxytocin level gains.

* Boys are fidgety and communicate in short bursts. Use short sharp messages. Don't flood them with words or questions.

* Know that conflict and difference do not threaten intimacy.

* Know that watching football is important and it is NEVER an opportunity to talk about feelings! 

_These were taken from notes of a lecture by Andrew Fuller who is an internationally recognised psychologist in the feild of teenage development. Was easily the best lecture i've ever been too._


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 9, 2009)

At the risk of getting another infraction, i WAS going to post a picture of that bloke that locked up that girl in a basement for X amount of years with a caption in the picture saying "Single and looking for long term relationship" 
BUT
i wont.... and here is another question for you...
you say that all guys are going for the trophy girls....
But then again... what about the nerdy guys.... they will jump for anything that moves...


----------



## miss2 (Oct 9, 2009)

ok please DONT get me wrong im not trying to be bi*chy here at all and i dont want to sound mean but.... the thing that gets me is when i c a very VERY unfourtunate looking girl and there engaged or in a relationship - a girl i work with is the most annoying, funky looking, bad personality whingy red headed thing, and shes engaged... im like *** she has a bf and i have been single for nearly a year now... then my friend pointed out its about standards - cant even imagine what he looks like LOL 
sorry for going a wee bit off topic and hope no one is offended by this


----------



## Shinglegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Just live your life sweety, not all men are bad you will find the right one, one day, but the fact is your 17 and you have a long road ahead of you, if your annoyed about boys now wait until you get older. lol. One thing i will say is that dont judge all men the same when one day you get hurt because they arnt trust me i know.  Just live your life for you, be your best friend and love yourself first. If you do that youll be fine and people will love you for you not what you look like.
I to have blonde hair and boobs, i get judged all the time (sadly especially from women) and men just think im easy, fact is im not i study vet nursing and beauty therapy and have a wide knowledge on most topics. Never judge a book by its cover peeps.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 9, 2009)

I can tell you from experience in High School and the few years in tafe that having having blonde hair and boobs NEVER got me looked (maybe it did? though I was never aproached) at, wasn't until I started working and becoming more confident in myself that I started gaining interest from people... I guess it's the package of personality and the blonde and boobs?

Edit: sorry I lie I did have a bf in my last bit of TAFE, he was nuts though said he liked me for my bum and wanted me to colour my hair... weird


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 9, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> c) only caring about looks not personality


 
That can be said about alot of teenage girls. i hate girls who have no respect for them selfs and sleep around with any guy they can get there hands on. i also hate girls who for example if i like a girl there friends dont want me to go out with them so they make stuff up so there friend wont like go out with me. that is one thing i hate :evil:. i mean fair enough every one has there opinions about other people but making stuf up just so that there firend wont date that guy but jeez let them judge them not make every decision for them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 9, 2009)

Also girls who date guys that are heaps older than them for example a girl who is 15 dating a 22 year old


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 9, 2009)

You don't wear stilettos on the beach do you?? That might be a bit of a give-away


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> Seems like youre more mature than the teenage girls out there. so why dont you just ignore the teenage boys and go for older guys or something. not like a 10 year gap maybe 2 or 3 that's into your personality and not for your looks. =)



What's the hurry. If you're not ready for a boyfriend then you don't have to look for one for the sake of it. When the time is right, you will meet the right guy for you. Could be tomorrow, next year, 5 years time. I was 25 before I finally met my soul mate, and prior to that I was stuck in an abusive relationship and it was more so was my own fault for being young, gullable and thinking I had to have a boyfriend there and then. Take your time. Don't look for Mr Right. He will find you.


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 9, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> What's the hurry. If you're not ready for a boyfriend then you don't have to look for one for the sake of it. When the time is right, you will meet the right guy for you. Could be tomorrow, next year, 5 years time. I was 25 before I finally met my soul mate, and prior to that I was stuck in an abusive relationship and it was more so was my own fault for being young, gullable and thinking I had to have a boyfriend there and then. Take your time. Don't look for Mr Right. He will find you.


yeah but she wouldnt be able to learn without making minor mistakes at first. and not a major one at that. you cant really learn by just observing or listening to her girlfriends saying "oh my bf did this and that" she'd have to experience it herself. i was just giving a suggestion that she should find someone older even when she's 20+ or whatever age. seems like if you get a guy thats younger than you they tend to think "SCORE! WOOO! look at my gf yo! check her ouuuuut!" and again not all but some.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> yeah but she wouldnt be able to learn without making minor mistakes at first. and not a major one at that. you cant really learn by just observing or listening to her girlfriends saying "oh my bf did this and that" she'd have to experience it herself. i was just giving a suggestion that she should find someone older even when she's 20+ or whatever age. seems like if you get a guy thats younger than you they tend to think "SCORE! WOOO! look at my gf yo! check her ouuuuut!" and again not all but some.



How about don't rule anyone in or out and just go and have some fun. Don't get into relationships to have a boy friend or girl friend just get into them to have some fun. People really underestimate how good a hook up relationship is. 'Seeing' people is awesome, all of the fun but none of the responsibility for both parties!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 9, 2009)

so waruikazi, your one of those that want the benifits of a relationship with no commitment??
**take back your hug**


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

miley_take said:


> and yet...we barely hear about the guys complaining about females and their mind games, well no where near as much as we females tend to complain about men? the fact we all "get off" on mind screwing the opposite sex? Not saying that every female does, but the majority seem to...You sometimes need to see the flip side to these things...men are wired visually, we're wired mentally...sooner we realize this and learn to work with it, the better.


 
Women are too complicated for us humble males to understand. we are just happy that some reasnably good looking want to be associated with us. Also the grass is always greener etc.... that is why we are such a visual species. Always looking for the next best thing.

Perhaps that is why I am still single!! :cry:


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> How about don't rule anyone in or out and just go and have some fun. Don't get into relationships to have a boy friend or girl friend just get into them to have some fun. People really underestimate how good a hook up relationship is. 'Seeing' people is awesome, all of the fun but none of the responsibility for both parties!


haha that's the thing. not all girls are into that and if you tell them that hooking up was your intention theyd bolt. =P


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

miss2 said:


> so waruikazi, your one of those that want the benifits of a relationship with no commitment??
> **take back your hug**



**Takes back hug** **Puts it on** **Feels a bit cold and kind of stretched, What did you do to my hug??**

Lol no, you misunderstand. I think alot of people take things too seriously, especially relationships and i think that can spoil alot of the fun. I'm not talking having 2 or 3 partners on the go at once, which alot of people think is the reason for 'seeing' people. Just relax, see what happens and enjoy what comes along. Don't worry about where your relationship is going, just worry about enjoying it.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> **Takes back hug** **Puts it on** **Feels a bit cold and kind of stretched, What did you do to my hug??**
> 
> feels kinnda stretched.... R U CALLING ME FAT??? lol lol lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> haha that's the thing. not all girls are into that and if you tell them that hooking up was your intention theyd bolt. =P



And if that happens then that is fine also. Lol but on the *****ide i've been in some relationships where the other half has indicated to me that they want to get all serious and i have run a mile lol. You shouldn't need to dramatically change your outlook on life to be with someone. If you want two different things then it probably wasn't going to work out anyway. 

The key word i think everyone needs to remember is RELAX, there is nothing worse than being in a relationship of any kind with someone who is really uptight all the time.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2009)

miss2 said:


> r u calling me fat??? Lol lol lol



lolololololoolololol!


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> And if that happens then that is fine also. Lol but on the *****ide i've been in some relationships where the other half has indicated to me that they want to get all serious and i have run a mile lol. You shouldn't need to dramatically change your outlook on life to be with someone. If you want two different things then it probably wasn't going to work out anyway.
> 
> The key word i think everyone needs to remember is RELAX, there is nothing worse than being in a relationship of any kind with someone who is really uptight all the time.


haha very true. guy's number one fear = commitment. =P


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 9, 2009)

When it comes down to it you accept a person for who they are. Don't try and change them. If you don't like them as they are move on.
When you do find somebody who doesn't offend you and you love being with, hold on to them!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 10, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS HILLARIOUS..........geez you teens are suppose to feel insecure and awkward...thats part of growing up ...as you get older things in life matter differently...you start to see whats on the inside ,instead of what everyone else see's on the outside ..
Love is different from lust ..these two words get very mixed up when your young ..love is a working word and doesnt wear off as quickly as lust ..
people that love each other and have been in a long term relationship either engaged or married/de facto
can still find that little bit of lustyness even if the package is a bit broken and worn out ,we still remember what it use to look like years ago and can hold onto that as far as visualness goes...
I hope you all find someone in life that makes you happy and content ,even at times it might seem rocky and one sided ,if your meant to be together you will pull through it and come out the other side ...


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> THIS THREAD IS HILLARIOUS..........geez you teens are suppose to feel insecure and awkward...thats part of growing up ...as you get older things in life matter differently...you start to see whats on the inside ,instead of what everyone else see's on the outside ..
> Love is different from lust ..these two words get very mixed up when your young ..love is a working word and doesnt wear off as quickly as lust ..
> people that love each other and have been in a long term relationship either engaged or married/de facto
> can still find that little bit of lustyness even if the package is a bit broken and worn out ,we still remember what it use to look like years ago and can hold onto that as far as visualness goes...
> I hope you all find someone in life that makes you happy and content ,even at times it might seem rocky and one sided ,if your meant to be together you will pull through it and come out the other side ...


 teenagers aren't all awkward or insecure, i dont care what people think about me. and i know a heap of people now i must be off to do the teenagerly thing and clean my room.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> teenagers aren't all awkward or insecure, i dont care what people think about me. and i know a heap of people now i must be off to do the teenagerly thing and clean my room.


 
you forgot to mention that you have to go listen to your ipod while texting your latest boycrush and bumpuffing cigarettes on webcam to look cool :lol: thats what us teenagers do isnt it?


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

Gee, some of you girls are nasty I have always been a toyboy. I go for nature not all looks! lol


----------



## miss2 (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> you forgot to mention that you have to go listen to your ipod while texting your latest boycrush and bumpuffing cigarettes on webcam to look cool :lol: thats what us teenagers do isnt it?


 
lol love it


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

miss2 said:


> lol love it


haha...


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> who only care about
> a) themselves
> b) blonde hair big boobed girls who have no respect for themselves (not saying that if you have blonde hair and big boobs that you aren't a good person, but you all know the type im talking about....)
> c) only caring about looks not personality
> ...


 

UUMMM you live on the goldy, thats all the things the goldy is about 

donks


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, most teenage guys (and some girls for that matter, but more so guys, girls mature quicker) are idiots and I cant stand them, I prefer company of older more mature people, but obviously not keen on going out with a chick that's older than me, for some reason, I don't know, would be weird. I guess if they didn't look older itd be alright.
You walk past groups of teens in the street and here them talking about how cool they are and it makes you want to hit them haha, and they always eye me up and try and look tough with their stupid falt peaks on, I cant help but laugh at them.
And I personaly dont know how guys put up with ditsy chicks for their looks, spend enough time around them and their personality drives me insane.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL donks, I should have known that when I moved here I guess. & dantheman, thankyou.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

True that dan, i hate those lad guys totally idiots there always tuff when theres 8 of them and one of you but single them out and they are giant wusses... what the hell do those chicks see in them, a future, doubt it!! im only 14 but i prefer hanging out with my brother and his friends (21) but i still have friends my age..


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> i am starting to get really sick of guys (mainly teenage idiots with no brains and big egos) who only care about
> a) themselves
> b) blonde hair big boobed girls who have no respect for themselves (not saying that if you have blonde hair and big boobs that you aren't a good person, but you all know the type im talking about....)
> c) only caring about looks not personality
> ...


 


Was having exactly the same problem until I found my boy who I have been with for 2 years, im 20 and he's 23... hes a Filo and a really nice guy, awesome family too.
You're shoppin in the junior section! Older guys are better and will keep you happy


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

bahhaha not to mention olders guys probably have more money START GOLD DIGGIN!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> True that dan, i hate those lad guys totally idiots there always tuff when theres 8 of them and one of you but single them out and they are giant wusses... what the hell do those chicks see in them, a future, doubt it!! im only 14 but i prefer hanging out with my brother and his friends (21) but i still have friends my age..



Yea exactly, their friends are their balls, and they're nothing without them.
One of my best mates is my sisters fiance, we get on like a house on fire and I spend a lot of time with him, and he's 25.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

bahah balls they dont have to begin with!


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Haha*



fritzi2009 said:


> I'm not saying we don't have our faults



WRITE THAT UP AND PRINT IT OUT ONTO THE BIGGEST BILLBOARD WE CAN FIND GUYS. 

You would have to be the first who has ever (and only partially) admitted that female's do have faults. For that I thank you.:lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

just for the record, im not a teenager and i think blonde hair and big boobs are fantastic.

donks


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

so what about fat blond men with man boobs donk?


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 12, 2009)

hahaha oh nose!!!!!!


but seriously, unless you're ready to settle down then there is no real point looking for "the one" or a "serious relationship" because 9/10 one of the people isn't ready and it will end in tears anyway. Meet people, have fun and if it happens it happens but when it does atleast both people will be ready because it'll be a mutual thing....


as I said, stop shoppin in the junior section 


x,
Steph.



Oh and financial security is only a bonus people !!!  
ahahaha


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

but think about this my uncle married a woman 13 years his junior, dont get me wrong they are in love and have kids and are one of the coolest couples ive seen, but what happens when he wants to go to a nursing home and she is still fit and with it?


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

Me either and I am a Blonde Man, you cant beat them them biggys Unless there biggys with grey hair...lol


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> just for the record, im not a teenager and i think blonde hair and big boobs are fantastic.
> 
> donks


 


Hahaha, well you are only human after all.

Media & stereotyping have bought about the "guys only like blonde hair etc etc"..

not true, I know alot of guys who prefer brunettes...


Individual choice I guess. Unfortunately, most people under 30 are sheep and will follow the trend so if the media says blonde hair blue eyes are beautiful... then it must be beautiful


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> WRITE THAT UP AND PRINT IT OUT ONTO THE BIGGEST BILLBOARD WE CAN FIND GUYS.
> 
> You would have to be the first who has ever (and only partially) admitted that female's do have faults. For that I thank you.:lol:


 
:lol: you're most welcome. at least i have the "balls" to admit it :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

omg fritzi i hope that was a figure of speach!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

MZ33YO said:


> Hahaha, well you are only human after all.
> 
> Media & stereotyping have bought about the "guys only like blonde hair etc etc"..
> 
> ...


 
hook a sister up :lol: haha just kidding. yes i blame the media. good for nothing.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

well arent girls supposed to like blond surfers, then where they hell are they for me?????


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> but think about this my uncle married a woman 13 years his junior, dont get me wrong they are in love and have kids and are one of the coolest couples ive seen, but what happens when he wants to go to a nursing home and she is still fit and with it?


 

She will probably look after him for as long as possible or have a nurse on call.


Doubt they will seperate unless he is beyond her care.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

yea untill he turns into a cranky old fart !!!


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> so what about fat blond men with man boobs donk?


 
if it gets cold enough :lol:


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> omg fritzi i hope that was a figure of speach!


 
Indeed it was


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> you forgot to mention that you have to go listen to your ipod while texting your latest boycrush and bumpuffing cigarettes on webcam to look cool :lol: thats what us teenagers do isnt it?



ohh i hate hate hate this! soo many people i know are like this... ciggie in the hand or alcoholic drink nice and clearly in picture fo everyone one too see!! 



DanTheMan said:


> I agree, most teenage guys (and some girls for that matter, but more so guys, girls mature quicker) are idiots and I cant stand them, I prefer company of older more mature people, but obviously not keen on going out with a chick that's older than me, for some reason, I don't know, would be weird. I guess if they didn't look older itd be alright.
> You walk past groups of teens in the street and here them talking about how cool they are and it makes you want to hit them haha, and they always eye me up and try and look tough with their stupid falt peaks on, I cant help but laugh at them.
> And I personaly dont know how guys put up with ditsy chicks for their looks, spend enough time around them and their personality drives me insane.


:lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> if it gets cold enough :lol:


 

Donk i salute you as a man with truly NO standards :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

i think ruby is a good example of blondes that are very nice sorry to use your name but ruby!! and she keeps reptiles too what more could you want !


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> i think ruby is a good example of blondes that are very nice sorry to use your name but ruby!! and she keeps reptiles too what more could you want !



haha :lol: thanks charlie!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 12, 2009)

breathe each breath as your first and live each day as your last


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Donk i salute you as a man with truly NO standards :lol:


 
lol standards only hold you back 


personaly i think brunettes are the best for sure, i hooked up with a smoking hot brunette last night, shame about her boyfriend though :shock:

donks


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

I am pretty sure us fella's and our "Snakes" get sterotyped as well


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> ohh i hate hate hate this! soo many people i know are like this... ciggie in the hand or alcoholic drink nice and clearly in picture fo everyone one too see!!
> 
> 
> :lol:


 
god i know -.- and they're all like 13, 14 years old. its disgusting.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

opalsdad said:


> i am pretty sure us fella's and our "snakes" get sterotyped as well


 
haha


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> haha


My lady likes a big python


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

MZ33YO said:


> not true, I know alot of guys who prefer brunettes...



Brunettes are by far the best, plus half the blonds these days aren't natural any way.


----------



## ravan (Oct 12, 2009)

Opalsdad said:


> My lady likes a big python



dont we all


----------



## morgs202 (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha! Sounds like you've got your head screwed on the right way at least. Never fear, as you get older, it will all get better, as the tables tend to turn...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol some people on here are so funny  well I'm naturally a blonde but I've dyed my hair heaps, only because I get bored & I prefer myself with dark hair, not to please anyone else. But I can't STAND bleach blonde tacky hair extensions, eugh, sometimes it looks okay, most of the time it look terrible. Kudos iff you get it too work but I myself don't find the borderline orange hair attractive, ON ANYONE


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Lol some people on here are so funny  well I'm naturally a blonde but I've dyed my hair heaps, only because I get bored & I prefer myself with dark hair, not to please anyone else. But I can't STAND bleach blonde tacky hair extensions, eugh, sometimes it looks okay, most of the time it look terrible. Kudos iff you get it too work but I myself don't find the borderline orange hair attractive, ON ANYONE


I am naturally blonde too and I will have to dye mine shortly. Only because it is starting to go GREY!!!!!:cry:


----------



## morgs202 (Oct 12, 2009)

the borderline orange skin you see on people with spray tans is worse!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

morgs202 said:


> the borderline orange skin you see on people with spray tans is worse!


 
Tell me about it, I have never had a fake tan and never intend to have one. I would rather be white than orange  skin cancer doesnt sound appealing to me either so I don't make day trips to the beach just to specifically tan. :shock:


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

Opalsdad said:


> I am naturally blonde too and I will have to dye mine shortly. Only because it is starting to go GREY!!!!!:cry:


 
I fear the day


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Tell me about it, I have never had a fake tan and never intend to have one. I would rather be white than orange  skin cancer doesnt sound appealing to me either so I don't make day trips to the beach just to specifically tan. :shock:



I recon white skin is hot anyway. Screw the tan!


----------



## euphorion (Oct 12, 2009)

you could always become a lesbian. or stop wasting your time whinging about 'boys' and go find youself a man. :"P


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I recon white skin is hot anyway. Screw the tan!


 
hahaha. i see some really gross tans on people. :| heaps of my friends use that tanning cream stuff... orange much?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> you could always become a lesbian. or stop wasting your time whinging about 'boys' and go find youself a man. :"P


 
LOL hey i can understand why heaps of people are gay !


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

im a lesbian


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey fritzi, you are getting more bites than if you stood in cage full of Taipans


----------



## euphorion (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe. i should add that i feel the exact same way as you, so dont think im poking fun! and my man is 5 years older and we get on great. i should mention that he is currently trying to act like a child to piss me off... but hey, at least i can think im better than him because of it  (hes going to kill me for this post!) heheheh

he says, "being awesome is tiring"... hehe


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> im a lesbian


So am I, well I go through the motions


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Brunettes are by far the best, plus half the blonds these days aren't natural any way.


mmm its not just blondes.. nearly everybody dyes there hair..blondes have much more noticeable regrowth. 95% of my gf's dye their hair and more then half are brunette.



fritzi2009 said:


> Lol some people on here are so funny  well I'm naturally a blonde but I've dyed my hair heaps, only because I get bored & I prefer myself with dark hair, not to please anyone else. But I can't STAND bleach blonde tacky hair extensions, eugh, sometimes it looks okay, most of the time it look terrible. Kudos iff you get it too work but I myself don't find the borderline orange hair attractive, ON ANYONE


i was snow white blonde when i was a bub, and its getting darker and darker.. it lightened up during summer but in the end i just dyed it blonde.. i tried brunette it looked terrible on me  it was a shame because i love brunette hair more then blonde


fritzi2009 said:


> Tell me about it, I have never had a fake tan and never intend to have one. I would rather be white than orange  skin cancer doesnt sound appealing to me either so I don't make day trips to the beach just to specifically tan. :shock:


ive never gone an got a spray tan but i sometimes use gradual moisturizer, lots of people over use it but.. i love going to the beach but i layer the sunscreen on and wear my plumtec hat :lol:


waruikazi said:


> I recon white skin is hot anyway. Screw the tan!


 haha :lol: im naturally brown, i dont go white in winter and i get really dark in summer and i tan within 5 mins of being in the sun regardless of the temp


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

ruby same as me my hair used to like WHITE but now its gone dirty blonde to like brown


----------



## Opalsdad (Oct 12, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> mmm its not just blondes.. nearly everybody dyes there hair..blondes have much more noticeable regrowth. 95% of my gf's dye their hair and more then half are brunette.
> 
> 
> i was snow white blonde when i was a bub, and its getting darker and darker.. it lightened up during summer but in the end i just dyed it blonde.. i tried brunette it looked terrible on me  it was a shame because i love brunette hair more then blonde
> ...


I wish I could get some regrowth! I must becomin one of them old farts


----------



## miss2 (Oct 12, 2009)

ruby, i agree with EVERYTHING U just said except the tan bit, i LOVE my spray tans!!! i hate the hot weather and can not handle lying in the sun for more then 5 minutes, 22 degres is to hot for me - also i just burn, my skin has been refered to as " porcalin" yicky i dont want that lol so i spray every 2nd week


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

miss2 said:


> ruby, i agree with EVERYTHING U just said except the tan bit, i LOVE my spray tans!!! i hate the hot weather and can not handle lying in the sun for more then 5 minutes, 22 degres is to hot for me - also i just burn, my skin has been refered to as " porcalin" yicky i dont want that lol so i spray every 2nd week



:lol: hahaha good to hear.. no i love fake tan i just dont need a spray because im still tanned (for winter) and all i really need is a touch up especially during during winter


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> WRITE THAT UP AND PRINT IT OUT ONTO THE BIGGEST BILLBOARD WE CAN FIND GUYS.
> 
> You would have to be the first who has ever (and only partially) admitted that female's do have faults. For that I thank you.:lol:



Damn! And all this time the missus has had me convinced that everything has been my fault :lol:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 12, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Damn! And all this time the missus has had me convinced that everything has been my fault :lol:


 

Oh no dont get the wrong idea im sure that underneath this everything is still your fault!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

One more thing I hate, you see a couple walking down the street holding hands, at a 1st glance you think 2 lesbians, yet closer inspection reveals one is a guy! Whats with young guys and having extremely girly hair styles theses days? Their clothes match their feminine haircut too. How do they get girlfriends? Is this why I'm single? I'm too masculine?


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah i hate those lil pretty boy queeros too.

Girls are dodgy cheeters that are always feathering there nests elsewhere and cant be trusted.
I met one yesterday that was telling me how good her BF was 3 bottles of wine later she had her tounge down my throat.

girls cant be trusted 

donks


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> yeah i hate those lil pretty boy queeros too.
> 
> Girls are dodgy cheeters that are always feathering there nests elsewhere and cant be trusted.
> I met one yesterday that was telling me how good her BF was 3 bottles of wine later she had her tounge down my throat.
> ...



and who supplied the wine?  
boys cant be trusted :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 12, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> and who supplied the wine?
> boys cant be trusted :lol:


 
hahahahh i paid for one bottle and she paid for two......... see _girls_ cant be trusted


----------



## euphorion (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> hahahahh i paid for one bottle and she paid for two......... see _girls_ cant be trusted



lol.


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> 3 bottles of wine later she had her tounge down my throat.



Helpless victim donkey.. poor fella lol


----------



## morgs202 (Oct 12, 2009)

Loyalty really does seem to have gone out the window in this day and age...


----------



## billiemay (Oct 13, 2009)

Nawww, not all young guys are bad and they at least say whats on their mind most of the time. I met my bf when I was 16 & he was 15... he does annoy me a lot less these days!

My friend dates this girl for her looks and she makes his life miserable but he won't leave her. 

I think some fake tans look natural & good but don't know how people can be bothered spending their time and cashmoneys on them, and don't really see what it gets you... apart from a few free drinks. As long as you keep a good balance its fine, but lots of girls are way too caught up in their appearance.

You've just gotta have fun and enjoy being single and then when you meet someone who's alright then sweet.


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 13, 2009)

there is a line of wisdom that a wise man once told me about women, however i see myself being suspended for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong period of time if i write it here


----------



## melgalea (Oct 13, 2009)

do what i did...at 17 i met a 27 year old. .... ten years on and we are still super happy in love. 
cheers
mel


----------



## euphorion (Oct 13, 2009)

lol. i just read the tags for this thread


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2009)

melgalea said:


> do what i did...at 17 i met a 27 year old. .... ten years on and we are still super happy in love.
> cheers
> mel




I was 19 and my *girl*friend was 36 :lol: I had more in common with her kids than her at times :lol:


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 13, 2009)

not sure if its been mentioned, but if your having trouble with guys, do a backflip and change to chickys... hahaha! its a nice turn around... sorry guys lol


----------



## bongie555 (Oct 13, 2009)

It's all Eve's fault, if she hadnt had eaten the apple then we'd all be still running around naked and we wouldnt have all the inhibitions we have now and we wouldnt have to have arguements like this one....lol


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL at the tags on this thread. and im glad everyone is having a laugh  this thread is making me crack up thanks guys


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

oh and about what donks said about the girl 3 bottles of wine later... not all girls would cheat  i would never cheat on any of the boyfriends ive had / will have  its disrespectful...


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow - 9 Pages of rants and raves and... gordo and his relationship philosophies - still very interesting indeed.

I read the first couple of pages and some of the latter ones too. But even though we're ranting about the opposite sex here - I'd like to rant about the same sex.

Now, me, being a fine heterosexual - I date women. But, I am of the age where I would like a permanent relationship and become very settled (body clock ticking???).

But, it appears every women that I start something serious up with seem to have plenty of baggage.

While I find this a bit of a stereotype - but in Australia men here seem to be very controlling.

Girls that I am dating seem very hard to get into their minds that they're free to see their friends, go to town, enjoy a night out, have their own money, see the people they want to see etc etc etc....

I don't know why it is - but so many girls have ex boyfriends stalking them, hunting them down, following them around and generally being really stupid to the point where I'd say not only are they breaking the law but they've got mental disorders.

So my message to men is:

LET IT GO!!!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry shnakey, but i could not go there...... not that i have anything against it, but its not for me


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha I agree Slim, I guess that's why Aussie chicks go crazy for us Kiwi boys


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha I agree Slim, I guess that's why they go crazy for us Kiwi boys



HAHA!! Yeah.... That's the truth...

I've got to admit though, conversely - women here are easier to talk to, easier to start something up with, and generally more relaxed than kiwi women.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 13, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Wow - 9 Pages of rants and raves and... gordo and his relationship philosophies - still very interesting indeed.
> 
> I read the first couple of pages and some of the latter ones too. But even though we're ranting about the opposite sex here - I'd like to rant about the same sex.
> 
> ...



Haven't read the rest of this yet, but I have to agree about this one. Conversely though, there are also an awful lot of women who pretend their exes are stalking them or have been abusive. I call it the damsel-in-distress syndrome. They're single for too long, or trying to get out of a relationship with someone they just don't like and it seems to be the done thing to pretend that there's something wrong in their lives in order to get other male attention.

My favourite (anti-favourite?) "stalking story" was when a friend came over from the UK for a holiday he'd saved up for for years, and his then girlfriend called him constantly in hysterics saying that her ex had hired people to go after her and they'd broken into her house. So finally, after many sleepless nights, phonecalls home and rearranging of flights, he went home after only having stayed for 2 weeks - instead of 4 months- and seen 2 cities. Turned out no such thing had happened, she just hadn't wanted him to go away.

So.....as Slim6y said....GET OVER IT!! For the love of god, move past the point where you decide that you just HAVE to have some sort of male attention or you'll shrivel up and die. Seriously, if you have to resort to making up stories to get attention, get some help rather than a man :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Haven't read the rest of this yet, but I have to agree about this one. Conversely though, there are also an awful lot of women who pretend their exes are stalking them or have been abusive. I call it the damsel-in-distress syndrome. They're single for too long, or trying to get out of a relationship with someone they just don't like and it seems to be the done thing to pretend that there's something wrong in their lives in order to get other male attention.
> 
> My favourite (anti-favourite?) "stalking story" was when a friend came over from the UK for a holiday he'd saved up for for years, and his then girlfriend called him constantly in hysterics saying that her ex had hired people to go after her and they'd broken into her house. So finally, after many sleepless nights, phonecalls home and rearranging of flights, he went home after only having stayed for 2 weeks - instead of 4 months- and seen 2 cities. Turned out no such thing had happened, she just hadn't wanted him to go away.
> 
> So.....as Slim6y said....GET OVER IT!! For the love of god, move past the point where you decide that you just HAVE to have some sort of male attention or you'll shrivel up and die. Seriously, if you have to resort to making up stories to get attention, get some help rather than a man :lol:



Wow - I never thought of it like this - women don't lie or make up stories... do they? No... they don't.... They wouldn't.... 

So do you think the adverts that the police put out about controlling as a form of abuse might need a 'male' version too :lol: 

"Making up stories" is a form of abuse (but some males won't mind)


----------



## Kersten (Oct 13, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Wow - I never thought of it like this - women don't lie or make up stories... do they? No... they don't.... They wouldn't....
> 
> So do you think the adverts that the police put out about controlling as a form of abuse might need a 'male' version too :lol:
> 
> "Making up stories" is a form of abuse (but some males won't mind)



Shhhh little pumpkin, it's okay.....girls don't lie....there, there..... :lol:

You laugh, but they need something! :lol: Especially given how often you end up with guys being belted up by the new boyfriend/interested party and their mates over something they haven't done.

I've had a chance to look back over the thread now, and realised I'm way off topic lol. As far as the original post goes, sure there are idiot males like that - and not just the young ones either - but there are plenty of girls/women just as guilty of it as they are. It's not a gender issue at all, it's a human problem and hardly a new one. The only difference is the idea of what constitutes good looking. Now for women it's skinny, plastic looking, orange (tanned), and pretty coloured eyes. Once upon a time it was plump, pale skinned and black eyes. Now women spend hours plucking, primping and carrying on until they barely look human; back the they'd put belladonna drops in their eyes so their pupils would dilate dramatically and make their eyes look black, and spend just as many hours altering their appearance to fit their ideal at the time. Men are no different, they just go about it in a different way.

I'm with some of the earlier posters, stress less about having someone in our life, eventually it'll happen. 9 times out of 10 people seem to find the perfect person when they're not looking. When you're constantly looking and taking whatever you can get, just to be with someone, you often end up putting up with relationships you're miserable in. 

End of mummy rant....for now.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think we're off track Kersten - maybe a different angle 

But here's my rant similar to the main article...

Men... To be fair in most species males are the prettier of the two - sparrows - the male has the dark chest, peacocks - the huge plumage of colour displayed to attract a mate, lions - that big mane... You probably could go on all day about the more colourful species being the male.

Except - definitely not in humans!

Males need (in many species) to mate with as many females as possible to spread the seed. Looking for a viable mate sometimes isn't easy. And I would have said many moons ago the monogamous relationship would never have existed in humans and mating would have started at a lot younger age. 

(whether I am right or wrong isn't really up for discussion here - it's more the fact that this is just something I am conjuring up).

So what's to say that that part of the brain has been semi dormant but it's still there - the bit that says continually mate with as many viable females as possible - I guess this gives rise to cheats (from the males side).

Again, not justifying it, just pointing out my ideas....

So females - what better way to attract a mate than to display her peacock feathers (figuratively speaking). She wears promiscuous clothes, dons on the make-up, cherry red lips, accentuates her positives and goes into an area that's flooded with males....

And what did she expect?

She didn't expect guys to oogle her, undress her with their eyes and think about taking things further.

She didn't expect guys to make advances on her etc etc... did she?

She says, I just feel better when I'm looking good. 

Slightly ironic really that in order to feel good you have to be good to look at - yet at the same get very annoyed with all the extra attention (or is that a play too?).

Yet - I understand the intelligence vs looks debate... And then we get to see great shows like Beauty and the Geeks (is that what it's called?).

All in all - I am very happy in my current blossoming relationship (yes, sorry ladies, I'm taken) where pretentious thoughts are left far behind... Yet she's way hot too


----------



## euphorion (Oct 13, 2009)

slim6y said:


> So what's to say that that part of the brain has been semi dormant but it's still there - the bit that says continually mate with as many viable females as possible - I guess this gives rise to cheats (from the males side).



there's plenty of lit on this. and yes, spot on slimy, thats the way the human brain is wired!


----------



## toximac (Nov 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 9, 2011)

Its really rather simple. 

Humans are the least upgraded computer around. We are hard wired to live in small 'tribal' groups. This 'hard wiring' is very apparent through a lot of social psychology, including mating & pairing.

Women look for strong blood. A bad boy, a big man, someone who can protect and provide. Only the effects of the 'age of decadence' have blurred this slightly

Men look for a strong, healthy woman who is able to carry and care for children. 

Symmetry is in fact the most attractive trait. Ever heard of the mother cat pushing the new born kitten with the deformed ear out of the litter? Its about keeping the blood lines strong. 

There is so much depth to this topic and lots of literature available. Everyone has a different view on the finer points but the basics, they don't change, we haven't evolved enough for them to change.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 9, 2011)

DeadCricket said:


> Men look for a strong, healthy woman who is able to carry and care for children.



Some men should be looking for a woman who doesn't want kids, there are too many men who's wives get pregnant and then they piss off and leave them because it's all too hard. Some women do the same after they're given birth, they can just as bad as each other.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow - talk about not 'getting over it' and dredging this ol' one up again!

I'm trying to work out what blossoming relationship I was getting into back then... Because it's certainly not the one that just ended recently. Hmmmmmm.....

Well, that one (and any other relationship I have previously been in) didn't work out. 

Baggage... why do girls around my age (mid to late 30s) have so much damned baggage that they just don't try to control?

I remember what happened to that blossoming relationship - it was a shame really, I had to make a choice and funny enough, I made the wrong one (or the right one, depending on what happens next I guess  )


----------

